# Wedged tenons



## Just4Fun (9 Jun 2018)

Youtube suggested this video for me today. It seems he gets some nice looking joints, but he doesn't do anything the way I would do it. In particular I would like to ask opinions about the wedges for the tenons, at 8:30 onwards in the video. Any comments?


----------



## dzj (9 Jun 2018)

What exactly about the wedges do you find odd?
Perhaps that they're aren't wedge-shaped?


----------



## Peter Sefton (9 Jun 2018)

Yep the wedged tenons are unusual, I think he is trying to ensure they all look the same size but has angled them the opposite way around. I guess he has done this to get them closer to the outer edge of the tenon to help it bend. Also cuts are normally done parallel to the tenon. 

Cheers Peter


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jun 2018)

They're not really wedged. I can't see any opening out of the tenon being possible with parallel inserts into parallel cuts. Their function, then, must just be aesthetic.


----------



## Just4Fun (9 Jun 2018)

dzj":3audd5s8 said:


> What exactly about the wedges do you find odd?
> Perhaps that they're aren't wedge-shaped?


Yes, that and also the mortices are not tapered to allow the tenons to splay out when the wedges are driven home. I don't see the advantage of wedging the tenons this way compared to just having a tight mortice.



MikeG":3audd5s8 said:


> Their function, then, must just be aesthetic.


That was my conclusion also, but thought perhaps I was missing something.


----------



## Peter Sefton (9 Jun 2018)

The text over the video said it was a 3.3mm wedge in to a 2mm slot, the mortises didn't look widened but the tenons weren't cut off so they would splay outside the already tightened mortise, unusual but worked.

Cheers Peter


----------



## dzj (9 Jun 2018)

These 'wedges' will compress their way into the thinner kerf and thus
splay the tenon. Not as much as if the mortice was tapered, but better than nothing.
In any case it will make for a tighter fit than just a regular m&t.

On a separate note, tenons can be kerf-cut in at least 5 different ways. Discussions 
concerning which one (if any) should be utilized, should the wedges be glued or not, 
should tenons be glued completely or only the bit by the shoulder... make many a 'fruitful'
pub conversation among woodworkers.


----------

